# Typical Lifespan of OEM Struts?



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I've just clicked over 30k miles on my Holden. Back when I had my Bimmers, it was my understanding that the OEM BMW struts had lost much of their stiffness after ~50k miles. 

Does anyone have any idea what the expected life of the OEM struts for our cars?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

40-50k :cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

That's what I thought.

Das Goot is starting to feel a tad wallowy and loose...

Erk. Time for Yellow Konis very soon. This may supercede the Valentine One for next upgrade purchase...


----------



## NoBMWforME (Apr 12, 2005)

So how long with the Yellow Koni's last?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

NoBMWforME said:


> So how long with the Yellow Koni's last?


That's a good, logical question...I would assume 40-50k miles though.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


> That's a good, logical question...I would assume 40-50k miles though.


 :agree


----------



## Clevite 77 (Dec 21, 2004)

I would think a lot has to do with the type of driving you do, and the road conditions. But that doesn't answer your question lol. But if I had to guess, I would say 50-60K, I have 67K on my car, and it rides fine. 

But my regal is different then your ride.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Clevite 77 said:


> I would think a lot has to do with the type of driving you do, and the road conditions. But that doesn't answer your question lol. But if I had to guess, I would say 50-60K, I have 67K on my car, and it rides fine.
> 
> But my regal is different then your ride.


I drive my car pretty hard. I have a 240 mile RT daily commute, cruising ~85 mph on crappy-ish Kali freeways. I have plans to track the car as well.

Thinking I should get about the same out of the Konis, I guess...maybe a bit more.


----------



## 04m6_ca (Feb 27, 2005)

*my next upgrade*

I plan on putting Koni's at each corner along with a urethane bushing kit from Energy Suspension. I was thinking about doing this right before I put my first set of tires on it. I have 11k on them and think they will go 25-35k, but I don't know if I can wait. I am itching to do it sooner. I have three questions, how hard is it to swap the sub-frame bushings, how hard is it to replace the shocks and what can I expect to pay for Koni's.


----------

